# Skiprat's World Trade Center-Columbus, OH



## mark james (Apr 24, 2016)

Gordon Kincheloe (Flyitfast), sent Jeff and I a PM several days ago inquiring about a possible lunch date in Columbus, Ohio.

Please read the entire thread on the arrangements.

Gordon will be bringing Skiprat's "World Trade Center" Pen/Sculpture for anyone available to view, and in return, I will bring the IAP Collection for him to see.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f308/auction-2-world-trade-center-set-138644/

Gordon has allowed me to share his circumstances.  He is visiting his sister who is in a Hospice facility, and truly wants to meet other IAP members and share Skiprat's Artistry.  A few hours break will be welcomed; but it must be bluntly stated that Gordon may need to cancel the lunch meeting if his sister's condition warrants. 

A very quickly arranged lunch meeting has been set for this Tuesday (4/26), 11:00AM-1:00 PM.  Bob Evans Restaurant:  900 Bethel Rd., Columbus, Ohio.

So, I have made it clear to Gordon that I will be there, and if all goes well, we can have a nice lunch and trade "lathe" stories".

ANYONE is welcome to join us; but please understand that Gordon's circumstances may change.

If anyone wishes to tentatively join us, please PM me.  I will touch base with Gordon tomorrow evening, and also call the restaurant.

I realize this is a quick meeting, but hey; we can support Gordon as an IAP member, and see Skiprat's artistry!  And, if nothing else, you can have lunch with me and the IAP Collection!!!


----------



## mark james (Apr 24, 2016)

Bump for new folks!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 24, 2016)

Gordon

 Prayers are with you and your sister.


----------



## keithbyrd (Apr 24, 2016)

I am sorry Gordon. Prayer will be going for you and your sister.  I wish I could get down on short notice.


----------



## flyitfast (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks Mark. 
I hope we will meet as planned. 
I look forward to meeting all that can join us. 
Also, a chance to see The IAP Collection is a real added treat 
Thanks,
Gordon


----------



## thewishman (Apr 25, 2016)

I'll plan to be there. I also understand that Gordon, you may not. If you would like, during a break while you are here, I would be happy to show you around Columbus a bit.

PMing you my phone number.


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 25, 2016)

I'll be there.


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 25, 2016)

I am going to try to be there but Tuesday is shaping up to be a pretty busy day.


----------



## jeff (Apr 25, 2016)

I really wish I could join, but my day is packed at work. 
Safe travels, Gordon, and my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 25, 2016)

BTW, for those not familiar with that area, the Columbus Woodcraft is across the street from that Bob Evans.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 25, 2016)

It looks like I have a meeting at that time.  If I can cancel my meeting I will be there but it is not looking good at the moment.


----------



## mark james (Apr 25, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## mark james (Apr 25, 2016)

I just talked with Gordon and we are still set to meet at 11:00.  I will be there from 11:00-1:00, with the IAP Collection, and depending on schedules, if folks are early, late, etc, that will be fine.

As of now there may be 3-7 of us.  I do not have a smartphone, so after I leave my house at 9:30 AM, I'll be "off the net."  Maybe Bob Evans has WiFi :redface:.

Mark


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 25, 2016)

I will be there!


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 25, 2016)

FWIW,

I invited the manager and the owner of the local woodcraft to stop by. I don't think they are hip to the IAP. Thought they might want to see the pens.

Hope nobody cares. Not sure if they'll come or not.


----------



## mark james (Apr 26, 2016)

Dalecamino is one the way, I'm leaving in 10 minutes.

See you there!


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 26, 2016)

How about some pics????


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 26, 2016)

How about some photos of the food too:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 26, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> How about some photos of the food too:biggrin:


 I think Mark got some pics. My food didn't last long enough for a pic :biggrin:


----------



## mark james (Apr 26, 2016)

I have a fllod in my basement...3"  Sump pump got tired... heavy rains last night.  Will post pic tomorrow (lunch, not the flood).  I think I only took one - but a great time was had by all!  There were five of us an it was a nice lunch.  Bye - going for a swim to check on the spare pump, down to 1/2".


----------



## mark james (Apr 26, 2016)

All cleaned up.  :good:  Will see tomorrow what pics I took earlier today.

Mbroberg; stuckinohio; dalecamino; flyitfast; mark james - five amigos made it for lunch.

The "World Trade Center" was as impressive as I imagined!  Thank you Gordon for bringing it to share!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 26, 2016)

Maybe time for a batteryback up or water powered backup sump pump system.


----------



## mark james (Apr 27, 2016)

The conversation, pens and food took more importance than photos, so I only took two.  Chuck may have more.

The picture is Godon (Flyitfast).


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 27, 2016)

I have not yet learned how to upload photos from my phone. :redface: But, it was nice to see and, hold the pens my friend Steven created. :wink: And good to see old friends and, meet a couple of new ones. :biggrin: Picked up a couple cases of Yeungling as well. :wink: A good visit!


----------



## tjseagrove (Apr 27, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> I have not yet learned how to upload photos from my phone. :redface: But, it was nice to see and, hold the pens my friend Steven created. :wink: And good to see old friends and, meet a couple of new ones. :biggrin: Picked up a couple cases of Yeungling as well. :wink: A good visit!



How long was your drive?
21


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 27, 2016)

tjseagrove said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > I have not yet learned how to upload photos from my phone. :redface: But, it was nice to see and, hold the pens my friend Steven created. :wink: And good to see old friends and, meet a couple of new ones. :biggrin: Picked up a couple cases of Yeungling as well. :wink: A good visit!
> ...


 Only 3 hours


----------



## flyitfast (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks to each of you for your thoughts, wishes, and prayers for my sister.
Those prayers helped her to find peace as she quietly passed on Wed. afternoon.  She is now without pain and in His hands.

It was a great pleasure to meet with Mark, Mike, Chuck, and Lewis on Tue. for lunch. Now it is easier to put faces with names.  I hope each of you could appreciate Skiprat's /Steven's interpretation of the WTC I & II as much as I have.  I'm glad to have the opportunity to take it whenever I travel in order for all IAP members to have a chance to see it (and "touchy feely") it,  

It was a real treat to see the IAP Collection that Mark brought along for us to see.  There is a lot of very unbelievable awesome skills that created the pens in The Collection.  It was a pleasure to see the pens in real life that I have enjoyed seeing only in pictures before.  Thanks Mark.

By the way, I will be going to Denver CO the middle of May and will probably have the 19th(Thur) if anyone in that area is interested in seeing the WTC pen set.  Also, if the Houston area ever dries out, I am looking forward to meeting with them at their next meeting.

Thanks again to all.

Gordon


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 29, 2016)

Gordon

I am sorry to hear of your loss. I know of the pain all too well. She is now pain free and at rest. May she rest in peace.


----------



## flyitfast (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you John.



jttheclockman said:


> Gordon
> 
> I am sorry to hear of your loss. I know of the pain all too well. She is now pain free and at rest. May she rest in peace.


----------



## LouCee (Apr 29, 2016)

Gordon, sorry for your loss.


----------



## jeff (Apr 29, 2016)

Gordon, I'm very sorry to hear of your loss.

I hope that sitting with a few pen friends gave you some peace. I wish I could have joined you, but I was unable to slip my collar.


----------



## mark james (Apr 29, 2016)

Gordon - My condolences for the loss of your sister.  I am glad to have met you and shared a meal together.


----------



## papaturner (Apr 29, 2016)

You and your family have my condolences and my prayers.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm sorry to read this. Your sister and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## flyitfast (May 1, 2016)

Thanks to all for your thoughts and prayers.
Gordon


----------



## skiprat (May 2, 2016)

Gordon, please also accept my sincere condolences for your loss too.


----------



## flyitfast (May 14, 2016)

Thanks Steven for your thoughts.  Sorry I haven't responded sooner.
The WTC was a hit at our meeting in Ohio and I was proud to be able to share it with Mark, Mike, Dalecamino, and stuckinohio.  I am going to the Denver CO area next week and will be sharing it with Mr Vic and hopefully others.
Thank you again.
Gordon


----------

